# whats a good light for a 6 foot 125 gallon tank?



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

gonna be upgrading my african cichlid tank soon, trying to figure out what all to get and price it out
whats a good fixture for a 72" 125 gallon tank? preferably have dual bulbs so i can run 10k + actinic
also whats the best place to buy it? 
where can i find extremely fine black sand?
and a 6 footx24" tanganyikan rock 3d background ?

cheers


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> and a 6 footx24" tanganyikan rock 3d background ?
> 
> cheers


For that background, you should get 135G?? instead of 125G?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

why is that?i thought 6 foot came in 100, 125, and 150 gallons?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

should be ok its 23 3/8 tall, will have to trim half 5/8ths of an inch off the top of the background theyre 24 inches


----------

